# San Diego and radar detectors...



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

Yes, there are plenty of threads on radar detectors but I'd like to hear from San Diego residents and if they do get frequent early warnings from their radar detectors. I drive 90 miles a day through SD county and I'm always worried about johnny law. 

From the people I've talked to in law enforcement most SD cops/CHP ticket based on pacing and just visuals, not much radar. 

Can anyone with a radar detector confirm that they don't get much advance notice of the presence of cops?


Thanks.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Somehow I doubt they write most of their tickets by just using "visuals and pacing." First off, I don't even believe a ticket written by just using "visuals" holds much water in court. I mean, one cop can claim to know how fast someone was travelling just by looking, but unless he has proven such a skill in the field to the judge hearing the case I don't see how that holds any legal ground. Secondly, pacing is hard enough to do down here in Florida.. or so I'd imagine, considering all the randomness that goes on on Florida roads. SD county has to be much worst. Next time you're out driving try pacing a car that is 3-6 cars in front of you. See how many miles you can go without the mph varing drastictly... I'd imagine it'll be pretty hard to do.

Just my $.02 =\


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pcmike said:


> Somehow I doubt they write most of their tickets by just using "visuals and pacing." First off, I don't even believe a ticket written by just using "visuals" holds much water in court. I mean, one cop can claim to know how fast someone was travelling just by looking, but unless he has proven such a skill in the field to the judge hearing the case I don't see how that holds any legal ground. Secondly, pacing is hard enough to do down here in Florida.. or so I'd imagine, considering all the randomness that goes on on Florida roads. SD county has to be much worst. Next time you're out driving try pacing a car that is 3-6 cars in front of you. See how many miles you can go without the mph varing drastictly... I'd imagine it'll be pretty hard to do.
> 
> Just my $.02 =\


Well, if radar detector users come forward and say their systems are always going nuts in SD - I see about 10 cops per day - then I'll buy a Valentine.

The guy I know in the CHP claims over 50% of his tickets come from driver tips. They get a cell call that X car is speeding on the freeway and sure enough he'll find the described car.

It's bad enough they're out there. Worse we have tattle-tales on the road with us... sigh.


----------



## Raffi (May 18, 2002)

Get the V1 regardless. If it saves you from just one ticket, it's paid for itself.


----------



## SAZMan (Mar 6, 2004)

Raffi said:


> Get the V1 regardless. If it saves you from just one ticket, it's paid for itself.


 Yes, but how would you ever know?


----------



## rwg (May 10, 2002)

SAZMan said:


> Yes, but how would you ever know?


Trust me, you will know.

As for San Diego, I think it depends on where you drive. The police don't seem to use radar on either the 15 or the 5 (or the 163). I had the V1 hard wired in the e46 and used it every day (without much activity - one false alarm spot on my commute), but I haven't gotten around to doing that in the e36 yet, so I have lived without one day to day for over a year. If anything my speed has increased, but I haven't noticed a police presence.

I have been "saved" on some of the state highways heading east through the mountains. I don't know if they try and patrol the 8 more than the other two. Regardless, if you drive a lot, the V1 WILL eventually pay for itself.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

rwg said:


> Trust me, you will know.
> 
> As for San Diego, I think it depends on where you drive. The police don't seem to use radar on either the 15 or the 5 (or the 163). I had the V1 hard wired in the e46 and used it every day (without much activity - one false alarm spot on my commute), but I haven't gotten around to doing that in the e36 yet, so I have lived without one day to day for over a year. If anything my speed has increased, but I haven't noticed a police presence.
> 
> I have been "saved" on some of the state highways heading east through the mountains. I don't know if they try and patrol the 8 more than the other two. Regardless, if you drive a lot, the V1 WILL eventually pay for itself.


Thanks! I take the 5 and/or the 15 every day on my drive up to San Marcos/Vista, so this pretty much confirmed what I suspected about radar use on those freeways.

I'm still considering the V1 but I've got a feeling 14 years of legal driving and only one speeding ticket (in Nevada on a roadtrip while arguing with a girlfriend) confirms as long as I use my head and pay attention I'm pretty well protected.


----------



## JonInSanDiego (Feb 20, 2004)

I commute from Mission Hills to Rancho Bernardo every day. There's so much traffic on the 15 that if you got nailed, it would be because they picked you at random. I have seen them hiding on the side of the road on the 163 right near Miramar and my radar detector has saved my butt there a couple of times. Overall though, I don't see them much on the north/south arteries, more on the east/west stuff. People I work with who live out in Santee say that there are always cops on the 52 and I've seen tons of them on the 8 when I head out that direction.

Between the cost of the ticket and the inevitable rise in insurance, I think that even if a radar detector saves you from one ticket, it's worth the money.


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

JonInSanDiego said:


> I commute from Mission Hills to Rancho Bernardo every day. There's so much traffic on the 15 that if you got nailed, it would be because they picked you at random. I have seen them hiding on the side of the road on the 163 right near Miramar and my radar detector has saved my butt there a couple of times. Overall though, I don't see them much on the north/south arteries, more on the east/west stuff. People I work with who live out in Santee say that there are always cops on the 52 and I've seen tons of them on the 8 when I head out that direction.
> 
> Between the cost of the ticket and the inevitable rise in insurance, I think that even if a radar detector saves you from one ticket, it's worth the money.


The more I read and the more people I talk to at work, the more I'm beginning to think of dropping a line to Valentine - $500 now v. more down the road. I've got to set it up to work in both my cars, which will be a pain but at the I drive my Protege to work 4 out of 5 days a week so it's at least got to be in that car.

Thanks for your feedback.


----------



## LeucX3 (Dec 26, 2001)

No radar detector here, so i cant' help out. I only go about 80-85 on the freeways and have never had a problem.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

$500 for a V1? I only paid $399 :dunno:


----------



## brkf (May 26, 2003)

pcmike said:


> $500 for a V1? I only paid $399 :dunno:


Figure shipping, the extra parts I'll need to wire it for two cars, the concealed display, etc.


----------



## Magna (Jan 4, 2002)

JonInSanDiego said:


> I commute from Mission Hills to Rancho Bernardo every day. There's so much traffic on the 15 that if you got nailed, it would be because they picked you at random. I have seen them hiding on the side of the road on the 163 right near Miramar and my radar detector has saved my butt there a couple of times. Overall though, I don't see them much on the north/south arteries, more on the east/west stuff. People I work with who live out in Santee say that there are always cops on the 52 and I've seen tons of them on the 8 when I head out that direction.
> 
> Between the cost of the ticket and the inevitable rise in insurance, I think that even if a radar detector saves you from one ticket, it's worth the money.


I also hear that some employers are now using driving records in addition to credit reports on their background checks!

Can't decide between the V1 (with the arrows but no POP recognition) or the Escort 8500 X50 (no arrows but recognizes POP) or the BEL RX65 (no arrows, but has POP and voice warning). I find with the V1 it's hard to know at night which band has been picked up. Some have installed different color LEDs and others say they have memorized and can distinguish among the different tones. Supposedly, BEL invented POP recognition and Escort bought BEL's tech, maybe V1 will do the same. If they do I would get the V1 and memorize the different tones for each band. I had a BEL before and it was great when the voice came on telling you it's Ka band or whatever. It's helpful because if it's X band that's been picked up, it's probably a false especially in the city.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Magna said:


> I also hear that some employers are now using driving records in addition to credit reports on their background checks!
> 
> Can't decide between the V1 (with the arrows but no POP recognition) or the Escort 8500 X50 (no arrows but recognizes POP) or the BEL RX65 (no arrows, but has POP and voice warning). I find with the V1 it's hard to know at night which band has been picked up. Some have installed different color LEDs and others say they have memorized and can distinguish among the different tones. Supposedly, BEL invented POP recognition and Escort bought BEL's tech, maybe V1 will do the same. If they do I would get the V1 and memorize the different tones for each band. I had a BEL before and it was great when the voice came on telling you it's Ka band or whatever. It's helpful because if it's X band that's been picked up, it's probably a false especially in the city.


 The tones are extremely easy to distinguish, don't let that hold you back. Also POP is completely bogus, read the page Mike (Valentine) wrote regarding POP on his site.


----------



## TechnoAg (Sep 25, 2003)

pcmike said:


> The tones are extremely easy to distinguish, don't let that hold you back. Also POP is completely bogus, read the page Mike (Valentine) wrote regarding POP on his site.


I'm going to stroke the radar detector fires here, and point to a field test done with a POP radar gun and various detectors at http://www.radartest.com/article.asp?articleid=9080. I'd pass on the Valentine, seems like Mike's got his head in the sand.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

You really are stroking the radar detector fires... but, not with any kind of creditable sources. Radartest is known to be bias against Valentine for one reason or another.. search the net, you'll figure out why. You claim Mike has his head in the sand.. and I'd tell you take anything radartest.com says and take it with a grain of sand(salt). They're bogus. The fact is Mike Valentine made the first successful detectors way back when and still does. Pony up the $100 and be happy like the rest of us.


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

I really have no clue why this question is still posed. The only question that should be asked is this: are you cheap or are you not? If you're cheap, you'll save $100 and go for a Passport, if you're not cheap you'll pay the extra $100 and go with a V1 for a number of reasons. In the long run the V1 has better support post-purchase than the 8500 as well as the reputation to go with it, yada yada yada. When everything is said and done, what does anyone who is NOT CHEAP buy? Valentine1. Ever hear of someone complain about a V1 (an actually user not some bogus website!)? Most certainly not, that's because they work and they work well. Forget the dumb specs, factor of the matter is just about no one with a V1 goes on the various messageboards complaining that they got a ticket or that its not working. Either the 8500 or the V1 will work, the V1 just works that much better. Do what you want..


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

pcmike said:


> I really have no clue why this question is still posed. The only question that should be asked is this: are you cheap or are you not? If you're cheap, you'll save $100 and go for a Passport, if you're not cheap you'll pay the extra $100 and go with a V1 for a number of reasons.


 :dunno:

I don't consider myself cheap and I am VERY happy with my 8500. Especially if I decide to ante up for the ZR3 laser jammer that interfaces with the 8500. What jammer interfaces with the V1?

Hmmm. Because you chose a less expensive Mini, rather than a more expensive M3, should we just chalk that up to you being cheap? Or could there possibly be ANY other reasons that the Mini is a better choice for you?

Alex


----------



## pcmike (Jan 4, 2003)

Well maybe that came out a bit wrong, but essentially what I'm trying to point out is that the people who continually ask the same stupid question: Passport or V1, are really just trying to justify the price difference. Somehow I doubt you went around asking the age old question before getting the 8500. You probably just decided that they both perform pretty much equally and you'd get the 8500. My point is just that, they both perform well, but the V1 has better post-purchase upgrade options so I chose the V1. Having to go through the dumb radar detector thread monthly is getting old. :tsk:

I forgot, the V1 also has the arrows which would be hard to give up now that I've been living with them. Also, while we're on the topic of POP, be sure to read: http://valentine1.com/pop/ Also another good read would be this: http://valentine1.com/moments/mom1103.asp :angel:

This is too funny, I'm reading through the "Moment of the Month" archive on valentine1.com and I just found this other "moment:" http://valentine1.com/moments/mom0203.asp Too funny! :bustingup


----------



## BahnBaum (Feb 25, 2004)

pcmike said:


> Somehow I doubt you went around asking the age old question before getting the 8500. You probably just decided that they both perform pretty much equally and you'd get the 8500.


No, I have the 8500 because I've owned Escorts for over 20 years now, and I think they're a quality product, regardless of price.

To boil down the choice of owning a 8500 or a V1 to simply whether or not you want to spend the extra money for the V1 is silly.

Alex


----------

